# libffi.so.5



## jhon987 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi, I'm trying to compile gnome2 from ports, solving my problems as they occur. I'm now stuck with this: 
	
	



```
libffi.so.5 not found
```
 while compiling devel/gobject-introspection. After a reboot my graphical (Xfce) desktop doesn't load and I can only work trough a shell.

What can I do?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2013)

Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING before attempting to upgrade anything.


```
20130128:
  AFFECTS: users of libffi
  AUTHOR jkim@FreeBSD.org

  libffi has been updated to 3.0.11.  Please rebuild all ports that
  depends on it:

  If you use portmaster:
        portmaster -w -r libffi
  If you use portupgrade:
        portupgrade -fr devel/libffi
  If you use pkgng with binary packages:
        pkg install -fR devel/libffi
```


----------



## jhon987 (Jun 19, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING before attempting to upgrade anything.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks!!  Worked like a charm. 

After about three hours of watching black screen compiling I could finally get back to my half compiled GNOME2 *graphical* desktop and finish the compilation via terminal 

Thanks a lot.


----------

